# Thai Restaurant for Sale



## steve101 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thai Restaurant/ Take Away *FOR SALE*

We are selling our Thai Restaurant/ Take Away in the Southern Suburbs of Cairns. ( Bentley Park)

*We have just been given permission to sell Indian food as well.*

We currently sell from Tuesday-Sunday 4:30pm-8:30pm.

Permitable to open 7 days if wish. Also can open Lunch Trade if need be.

Great for a Husband and Wife team to run.

The business has been in the location for around 15 years. 11 years of those was operating as a Chinese Take Away.

My Wife and I bought the business and turned it to Thai. Since day 1 we have been a busy shop. Now after 4 years of operating we have a steady regular customer base that still continues to grow.

The Area we are in is the Highest growth area of Cairns, QLD. 
$98,000 ono

If anyone is interested and would like to ask me for some info please feel free to email me.

Thankyou


----------



## aimadah8081 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi I would like to get some info. As I am husband and wife from SIngapore and we intend to sell malay halal cook food there.


----------

